Ask HN: do cloud hosts delete your systems if there’s a credit card problem? - oooooof
======
QuinnyPig
With respect to AWS, the answer is "eventually;" they try multiple times to
reach you first. First they'll suspend your account before deleting
everything.

There's no "dodge their calls indefinitely and thus win free service for
life."

------
kamiYcombi
Had an issue with our credit card on Azure. It had been maxed out on unrelated
charges and could not process for Azure.

Microsoft waived the fee for the month, in the region of 100s as a good will
gesture. However, they did warn us to resolve the problem before the next
billing cycle or face service disruptions.

